# Hedgehog Bonding Timeline



## Snakebite64 (Apr 21, 2019)

I just adopted my first hedgehog, P.C., two days ago and I'm just trying to get an idea of how I should be bonding with him and how fast I should move. Currently he's sitting on his wheel not moving and has been since I got home from work. I know he runs when I'm not watching based on the mess left in the morning so I'm pretty sure he's trying to stay hidden. He did the same thing yesterday. He'll move around if I go to my bedroom. I've been talking to him and I've kept a used shirt on his cage so he can get used to my scent. I tried bribing him with some plain baked chicken but he just lowered his quills over his face. He did eat it after I left it in his dish. He did move around for a bit and play on his wheel when I was around the first night but since then I only know he's moved because I see him in different spots. 

I haven't taken him out of his cage since getting him home. I've read about ways to bond but I'm not sure how long I should give him to get used to the change to avoid stressing him out. I'm just trying to get an idea if I should be patient or try letting him sit on my lap in a blanket or anything else I could try to get him to at least move in my presence.

FYI He is still motionless and it's been about 45 minutes since I got home.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I think start taking him put but make sure he can still hide in the fleece and talk softly.
Be prepared for a spikey ball of huff when you go and take him out.

Remember it will take a while to bond, and some hedgehogs dont grow used to being active when you can see. 

A lot of people use cameras to see what their hogs are up to at night.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

You should take him out to bond. Have a snuggle sack or somewhere to hide in case he's the non-adventurous type. You can have him next to you while you're out. Make sure to bond for a minimum of 30 minutes daily.


----------



## Snakebite64 (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I will start taking him out as suggested. Just didn't want to cause more stress than necessary.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I like to recommend finding a yummy treat they LOVE more than anything, and setting that aside to give them ONLY when bonding. They’ll start to want to interact with you because they know you’ll give them treats 🙂 yep it’s bribing but it works


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aj.t said:


> I like to recommend finding a yummy treat they LOVE more than anything, and setting that aside to give them ONLY when bonding. They'll start to want to interact with you because they know you'll give them treats &#128578; yep it's bribing but it works


That only works for some hogs.
Holly is a very shy type of eater and its very rare she will eat anything outside her viv. So I can't make a treat that's only for bonding time - but Holly still loves to interact with me and she has bonded amazingly to me.

As long as you base your bonding times on the hedgehog and how they act when out then you can get good bond even without treats.

This is a great suggestion I just didn't want anyone thinking that if their hog doesn't eat outside their cage then the hedgehog won't want to bond with them.


----------

